# guppies in an unfiltered quarantine tank



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

I plan to move my betta from my main tank to a seperate tank and get more guppies for my main tank. However the new tank isn't completely cycled yet. (there's no ammonia and the amount of NO2 is also going down, but it's not quite there yet)

So I was going to get some extra guppies for my main tank today, since it is a drive and my mum is going to drive me (I don't own a car). but since my betta is still in my main tank, I was thinking of putting the new 5 guppies in my 2,5 gallon tank. 

The 2,5 doesn't have a filter though, I am going to get a bubbler for it so I can buy or make a filter in the future. but for now it doesn't have one. 

Do you think it's okay to put 5 guppies in there (with some decoration etc) for a few days with only a bubbler and no filter?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you mean a 2.5g tank? If so then no I would not put 5 fish in there, the ammonia/waste build up would be really quick & IMO it'd be too crowded.


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

not even for two days? (with cleaning)


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

50% water change daily, double dose with Prime, should be good for the very short term.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not add anything to the cycling tank until it is cycled.


----------



## Faye (Oct 8, 2013)

I got the guppies and left them in the quarantine overnight. The water in my new tank is done cycling (changed and tested this morning) so I put the betta in there, and my new guppies in with my endlers. 

Unfortunately one guppy, the smallest one, died last night. I think he had a swim bladder problem, he kept trying to swim up but only flipping over. The other 4 really picked on him too.

now my guppies are kinda picking on each other in the new tank, my endlers can't leave the guys alone. But I am sure they will settle in a bit.


----------

